# Reached the top!!!!!!!!!!



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all, well where do I start, it is my wedding anniversary today 8 years, had lovely flowers sent to me in work today going for a lovely meal this evening.  As I was sat at my desk today I had a phone call from Sian in ivf Wales saying I had reached the top of the list!!!!!!!! Well to say I am shocked is an understatement, I am excited but scared at the same time if that makes sense? She said I will have treatment planning start Dec and treatment in Jan!!!! Can anyone give me tips, advise anything please ! I will type more soon but on iPod at the moment!!!!! Thanks xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck with starting.  Hopefully once you have your treatment planning appt it wont be long.  Ask your questions and people im sure will answer the best they can.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello binkyboo!
Congratulations on your anniversary hun! ah flowers from DH, they can be lovely eh! 
Also many congratulations on getting to this stage for your IVF! 
It's a crazy journey hun, but all the ladies on here will be happy to help you!
Have you looked at the Cycle buddie section on the home page?, you may find it helpful, as you can share whats happening and also ask questions to people that are going through it at the same time as you!..it's helped me no end!
Hope i helped a little!
Good luck to you and your DH! 
Jen.x


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi both,  Thanks for replying, I am still in shock at the moment really !!!!!!!! I have started reading up on things to try andd know what to expect and I have joined the cycle buddies!!!!! Thanks for youe help xxx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Binkyboo!
Im pleased you joined aCycle buddies group it will really help you hun! 
Good luck with everything and takecare of yourself 

luv jen..x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi binkyboo and welcome. congrats on getting to the top of the list. feel free to ask anything and someone on here wil be able to help. there are a few of us doing treatment in jan come over and join us on the ivf wales cycle thread.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Binkyboo

Congrats on making the top of the list, as the others have said feel free to ask any questions and it looks like you'll have some fab cycle buddies

Jules x


----------

